# Converting from SWM LNB to SWM-16



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I currently have a SWM LNB and 4 DVR's and 1 HD Receiver. 

One DVR has a single tuner enabled because of the tuner limit of the SWM LNB. (8 tuners).

I have a couple of questions.......

Is it better to power the SWM 16 thru the "Power Port" or just use SW-1/Power Port ? 
I could run 1 less Rg-6 cable....If I use the SWM-1/Power.

Is there an advantage to balance the number of tuners between SW-1 and SW-2 ? 
Or should I be concerned with cable length to each receiver ?

The shorter RG-6 runs are upstairs to 3 DVR's (Approx 30 ft each).
The longer runs are down to the first floor, 1 DVR (Approx 55ft) and 1 HD Receiver (Approx 45ft).
I have a distribution closet on the second floor and the run back to the SW-16 is approximately 45 ft.

I have my SWM-16 and 2-4 way green label splitters and will perform the conversion when the weather breaks and I can safely remove siding...

I would prefer to do it the best way, if there is one... even if that means pulling and extra RG-6 cable to power the SWM-16 and or Balancing the system.

Thanks for you time and responses


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Frankly" I'd do it the easiest way and be done with it.
Your coax runs aren't long enough to matter nor does "balancing".
While I might balance them, this is more because I wouldn't have to think later if I wanted to dick around with more receivers.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Ideally you would only split the signal as much as you had to. If using the dedicated power port on the SWiM-16 allowed me to use a 2-way instead of jumping to a 4-way splitter, or use a 4-way instead of jumping to an 8-way splitter, I would want to use the dedicated power port.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> "Frankly" I'd do it the easiest way and be done with it.
> Your coax runs aren't long enough to matter nor does "balancing".
> While I might balance them, this is more because I wouldn't have to think later if I wanted to dick around with more receivers.


Vos

I might want to add an H-25 in the Kitchen for the better half..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lzhj9k said:


> Vos
> 
> I might want to add an H-25 in the Kitchen for the better half..


If/when you do, you'd simply need to know/remember what the tuner count is on each of the outputs.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Ideally you would only split the signal as much as you had to. If using the dedicated power port on the SWiM-16 allowed me to use a 2-way instead of jumping to a 4-way splitter, or use a 4-way instead of jumping to an 8-way splitter, I would want to use the dedicated power port.


Dave

While I currently have 2-4 Way green splitters.........

I could power it with a separate RG-6 line and for now, use a 4 Way and a 2 Way Splitter.

I would need one 4 way to connect 3 receivers and the B.B. Deca

I could use a 2 way for the other two receivers.... Until we find an H-25 for the Kitchen..........


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> If/when you do, you'd simply need to know/remember what the tuner count is on each of the outputs.


Vos

Yes 8 per SWM output for a total of 16..

I currently have 9 tuners on my SWM LNB with one DVR set up with a single tuner only....

I would still be under the 16 if I add an H-25 for the kitchen.

Now,,,, If I could get an HR34-700 then who knows what the georgraphy would look like....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With nine tuners now, and the lengths you posted, this just seems like a no brainer for now. And by this I mean almost any way you connect things will work fine.


----------

